
Ask HN: Any free resource(s) for Maths terminologies and notations? - m33k44
Are there any free resources that explain in plain English all Maths terminologies, notations and symbols that  kids and teenagers will be able to understand?
======
cocksure
Notations, symbols, terminologies and words are cheap in math. Most math
text/books actually have a page or two explaining what each symbol stands for
in THAT particular book. What counts in math are IDEAS. That said, a good
entry point into the world of mathematics is Book of Proof by Richard Hammack
[0]. It's free.

[https://www.people.vcu.edu/~rhammack/BookOfProof/](https://www.people.vcu.edu/~rhammack/BookOfProof/)

~~~
m33k44
Thank you very much for the link!

